# كوبلن السيارة



## mohamed abouzahra (21 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم











صورة للمناقشة 
صورة رائعة​


----------



## فارس هندسته (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا اخ محمد
انا جديد فى المنتدى
وانت اول واحد تلفت انتباهى
وشوفت جميع اشتراكاتك
وحاسس ان السيارات معاك هاتبقى حاجة تانية خالص
ويارب يجازيك خير على قد المجهو د اللى انت بتبذله ده


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ ابو زهرة .

تحياتي .

انا اعتبره عبارة عن محمل كروي مفصلي .

له منافع وسلبيات .

موضوع جديد .

البغدادي


----------



## sniper0777 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد الانتشار الكبير للسيارات ذات الدفع الامامى 
اصبح من الواجب على كل من يمتلكها ان يعلم جيدا كيف يتعامل مع هذا النظام و كيف يحافظ على العناصر اللاساسيه فيه
و هى ( الكبالن ) و التى يقع على عاتقها نقل الحركة من صندوق التروس المتصل بالمحرك الى عجل السيارة الامامى 


و كما نعلم جميعا ان عجل السيارة الامامى يغير اتجاهه بأستمرار اثناء السير 
و قد كان هذا الامر فى الماضى شبه مستحيل ان يتم توصيل الحركة له من صندوق التروس الثابت بالسيارة
الى ان قامت شركة ستروين الفرنسية بأنتاج اول سيارة تسير بالدفع الامامي عن طريق أستخدام الكبالن 


و قد كان هذا ابتكار عبقرى لنقل الحركة من محور يدور من مكان ثابت الى اخر يدور فى مكان متحرك 
و بعد ان رأت كثير من شركات السيارات ان هذا النظام يوفر كثير من الخامات و التكلفة عن نظام الدفع الخلفى
قامت على الفور بأتباعه تدريجيا فى انتاجها و تطويره الى اصبح الان هو النظام السائد فى معظم السيارات 


و قد كثر الجدل فى هذا النظام منذ ابتكاره و حتى اليوم بين مؤيد و معارض له و عن ما هى الاسباب الحقيقية وراء تلفه


و بما ان هذا النظام قد اصبح سائد و امر واقع 
فما سنتحدث عنه فقط هو كيفية المحافظة عليه و بالتالى سنتعرف ايضا على الاسباب الحقيقية وراء تلفه


ان هذا الموضوع اضعه لكم نتيجة احتكاك واقعى و خبرة طويلة متأنية فى طريقة عمل الكبالن


نستعرض اولا بعض الصور للتعريف بشكل الكوبلن و مكانه فى السيارة و مما يتكون 


مكانه فى السيارة









تشريح له 









*الشكل الاصلى للكوبلن *
















*توضيح مبسط للحركة الميكانيكية التى تحدث بداخله*









و من خلال الصورة المتحركة سنرى ان الحركة تنتقل داخل الكوبلن بين جزئين متصلين معا عن طريق البلى الذى يتحرك فى مجرى بينهم كما هو موضح 


فماذا يحدث عندما نسمع صوت الطقطقة المعتادة عند تلف الكوبلن 


فأن كثير من الناس يقول ان الكوبلن اتكسر و لكن الحقيقة ان هذا الصوت يعتبر مرحلة ما قبل الكسر و ليس الكسر نفسه 


*و سنرى فى الصورة التالية حقيقة ما يحدث داخله*









عبارة عن ظهور تجويف بالمجرى التى يتحرك فيها البلى بأحد جزئى الكوبلن الذى يتحرك بينهم البلى
و الموضح فى الصورة باللون الاحمر


فعندما تتحرك البلية فى المجرى الخاصة بها تقابل فى طريقها هذا التجويف البسيط 
الذى هو عبارة عن مطب صغير بالمجرى التى تمر بها البلية لتنزل به ثم تصعد مرة اخرى لتكمل مشوارها داخل الكوبلن حسب مدى التفاف عجل السيارة


و نتيجة هذه الحركة الغير سليمة للبلي داخل الكوبلن نسمع صوت الطقطقة المعروفة 


و عادتا يحدث الصوت عند التفاف عجل السيارة فقط و هذا لان البلى لا يتحرك كثيرا فى السير الى الامام بالسيارة فلا يتاثر بالتجويف الذى حدث 


اما فى حالة تحريك عجل السيارة لليمين او لليسار يمر البلى على التجويف الصغير بالمجرى التى تحكم حركته 
و ينزل بالتجويف ثم يصعد مرة اخرى مصدرا صوت الطقطقة التى نسمعها فى حالة تلف الكوبلن كما وضحت سابقا


و لهذا نعتبر ان الكوبلن لم ينكسر بعد و لكن حدث خلل فى الحركة الميكانيكية بداخله ادت الى ظهور هذا الصوت اولا 
و اذا تم اهماله كثيرا سيصل الامر الى تفتيت البلى نفسه او الحلقة التى تحكمه بسبب ازدياد عمق التجويف الذى يمر به البلى اثناء الحركة و هذه تعتبر مرحلة خطيرة و تحدث نتيجة الاهمال الشديد فى الاصلاح 


و اذا حاولنا معرفة سبب هذا التجويف او المطب الصغير الذى احدثه البلى فى المجرى التى يتحرك بها سنجد ان السبب الحقيقى ورائه ليس الضغط على الكبالن فى الملفات كما هو شائع عند كثير من الناس الذين ينصحون بتموير السيارة فى الملفات


*و انما الاسباب الحقيقية هى :*


اولا: التفحيط او الامركة بالسيارة او اسلوب النخع الشائع فى القيادة عند كثير من الناس و الذى يؤدى الى حدوث خلوص ( بوش ) داخل الكوبلن ينتج عنه طرق شديد للبلى بالمجرى مما يحدث هذا المطب او التجويف بها كما شرحت سابقا


ثانيا : تلف كوتشة الكوبلن و تسرب الشحم منه و هذا يعتبر من اخطر العوامل لتلفه لان ذلك يؤدى الى خشونة فى الحركة ينتج عنها خلوص ( بوش ) ينتهى الى طرق و تخبيط شديد للبلى داخله الكوبلن و ينتج عنه التجويف الذى ذكرته.


ثالثا : ردائة خامة الكوبلن و سؤ نوعيته مما يجعله سريع التلف و التأثر.


بعد هذه الاسباب لا استطيع ان اقول ان الملفات الحادة هى السبب الرئيسى او الوحيد فى تلف الكبالن 
الا اذا كانت كوتشة الكوبلن مقطوعة فأن الملفات تساهم بشكل كبير فى حدوث الخلوص ( بوش ) الذى ذكرته نتيجة الاحتكاك العنيف داخل الكوبلن بدون شحم و يقضى على مستقبل الكوبلن فى السيارة 


و بعد ان عرفنا ماذا يدور داخل الكوبلن و الاسباب الحقيقة وراء تلفه 


** اصبح واضحا لنا كيفية المحافظة عليه بعمل الاتى: 


اولا : تجنب التفحيط او النخع فى السيارة اثناء القيادة 


ثانيا : الكشف الدورى على كوتشات الكبالن و هذا يتم بالنظر


*و سنرى فى الصورة التالية كاوتشة فى حالة سليمة *​









*و فى الصورة التالية كاوتشة مقطوعة و تحتاج الى تغير*









ثالثا :تجنب تماما اصلاح الكوبلن فى حالة تلفه و من الافضل تغيره بنوع معتمد و موثوق فيه و كذلك ايضا مراعة جودة الكوتشة التى يتم تركيبها عليه 


* اضيف معلومة بسيطة لمعرفة مدى جودة كاوتشة الكوبلن فى حالة شرائها من خارج التوكيل 


يجب تطبيقها فى يدك بقوة ثم تركها فاذا وجدتها افرزت مادة بيضاء خفيفة جدا مثل الشحم بين ثنايها تصبح هذه الكاوتشة نوعية جيدة و ستتحمل العمل مع الكوبلن و اما اذا لم يحدث منها ذلك فهى مغشوشة و لا تشتريها .


* ملحوظة اخرى بالنسبة لعملية أصلاح الكوبلن التالف و عدم تغيره بجديد


ان اصلاح الكوبلن عبارة عن ملىء التجويف ببنط لحام ثم تجليخه بعد ذلك حتى تعود المجرى التى يتحرك فيها البلي الى حالتها الاصلية 
و لكن هذا الاصلاح يعتبر فاشل لان العطل يعود بعد فترة قصيرة بسبب ردائة خامة اللحام التى لا تتناسب مع خامة الكوبلن بل تقل عنها فى النوعية و التحمل لذلك فلا انصح بعملية الاصلاح هذه​

و اخيرا ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت الاسباب الحقيقية لتلف الكوبلن بشكل مبسط و من لديه معلومات اضافية موثوق بها فليضيفها للموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع


*جزيل الشكر لكاتب الموضوع والواضح الجهد المبذول فيه*

منقول للامانة 
......​


----------



## الحبر الكباشي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

والله موضوع هايل مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد عي المعلومات الجميلة ، وربنا يوفقك .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (19 فبراير 2010)

في حال عدم وجود قطع من الوكالة لهذا الكوبلن فما العمل ...؟ هل تصبح سيارة خردة ...وما العمل سوى التصليح.....


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (20 فبراير 2010)

ورد كلمات في النص نريد فهمها إن أمكن فما معنى النخع وما معنى الأمركة ؟ نرجو التوضيح........


----------



## khaled_h114 (24 فبراير 2010)

د0 محمد بعد السلام عليكم انا مدرس بقسم الجرارات واريد منكم توضيح رسم لوضع الكوبلن وهو بالسياره وطريقه عمله


----------



## commander 15 (25 فبراير 2010)

نشكر الجميع على مجهوداتهم


----------



## amnshsh (22 يونيو 2010)

موضوع وشرح وافى
جزاكم الله خيرا:75:


----------

